# Fat guy



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went fishing this morning. 5 reds over 40" including this fat guy and an 18" flounder. Almost forgot, a crap load of Spanish mackerels too.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Dayum that is one FAT Redfish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful redfish! Nice and healthy for sure


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

That red has been eatin' good lately


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Whatd you catch the flounder on?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

the only thing that outfishes all other bait (says so on the package) gulp.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Is that really true? I have never used them since you can buy fresh fillets for what you pay for them. Are they really that good? If so WHY?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The shrimp ones we use at sykes work just as good if not better sometimes(sometimes!) than menhaden or white trout for those bull reds


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

It says so on the package, it must be true. Works good last long time. OK, it really doesn't last that long especially with blues around or flounder or anything really. the tails always get pulled off. Another use, take the ones that are chewed up and put little pieces on the Sabiki for increased pinfishes.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Please tell me you're like, 3'9" and weight 78 lbs. or....maybe that's the fish. God bless that thing is a monster! Well done, sir!


----------

